# Swimming pools



## suejw

We would be looking to build a swimming pool at a property,there is a septic waste tank at the property but no bore hole for water,we have been told that we would not be able to have a bore hole dug as it could get contaminated,if that is the case what would be the likelihood of not being able to build a pool near to septic waste tank,some of the neighbours have a pool but I know this doesn't mean we would be granted a licence to build,any ideas anybody or is there a way we could check if we could have one built at the property before we were to purchase,we would not want to buy the property if we can't build a pool so don't want to buy then find out after.


----------



## canoeman

You need planning permission for a pool, your issue is partly value as if you wouldn't buy without permission to build the seller might say well to guarantee it I have to do some work I want more money or you might need to do all necessary work to obtain permission, or you could visit the Camara with drawings showing proposed location, site of septic tank etc and although not guaranteed they'd say likelihood of permission, or there are plenty of above ground pools as an alternative.

My recommendation is that if it is that important to you then* you make it a very clear and legally watertight condition of the Promissory Note* and the *Note is further Registered at the Conservatoria* and guarantees of permission are or not obtained before Escritura. 

Bore holes are drilled, wells are dug, just because you have property doesn't mean that water is available, the first thing you have to ascertain is, is there water there, the depth and it's pressure, most Furo (Bore hole drillers) companies employ water diviners to ascertain this and to give a quote on likely cost and whether contamination would be an issue, boreholes must be registered one of the reasons is the chance or likelihood of contamination which might be external to your property


----------



## suejw

Thanks canoeman,all your help is appreciated,obviously it is a big step buying a home,the estate agents say they won't allow a bore hole due to the waste,the owners of the house we are interested in has already got pipe work for a pool but never put one in,a bit worrying really as they built the house 9 years ago so unsure as to whether that is because they ended up not being allowed or because they couldn't afford it,they said the latter but you can never be sure just by taking their word for that,for all we know it could be because it was not allowed,it's ok them saying that and us buying and then finding out we can't build,the only real plus for us buying this particular house would be on the fact of being able to build a pool,and if that can't happen we might as well look elsewhere,also if we couldn't have a bore hole I am predicting it would cost a fortune to total fill a new build pool of 10 x 5,and also the topping up of it,not sure about water costs but if anything like u.k it would be a very big expense.


----------



## canoeman

Cost of filling depends on where property located, wide variance in water costs across Portugal, you can check the cost of water for Camara where property located by 
http://www.cm-xxxxxxxxx.pt replacing Camara name where x's are, lowercase no accents or gaps look for Aqua & Tariffs or just use Google or similar translate.

You buy water in M3 bands consumed but you also pay a lesser amount on total consumption as going to waste so its M3 of pool then 5 M3 @?, 10 M3 ??, 10 M3 ?? then balance of M3 @??? + total M3 @?? to waste, would it be a fortune it'd cost me appox 460€ to fill a 170m3 pool but then my water is cheap compared to other areas, the Bomberios can often fill a pool at less cost than your Camara or water company.

Cost and whether you'd get permission dependent on pool size and it's back to area you have and permissible build sizes, just because you have land/garden it still comes down to %'s allowed.
10X5 big pool not only dearer to build but also dearer to maintain, heat, and unless you're a cold water fanatic pools need heating anywhere in Portugal service also increase in rates (IMI), our experience with pools here is that people generally don't use them to the degree they think they will and most wish they'd gone smaller or not bothered, I recently showed a couple arounds a friends property for sale who wanted a pool so we did some costings and after chatting to them neither of them swum had any intentions of swimming and the pool was for family and friends visiting about maybe 4 weeks per year, they did see the sense in putting in an aboce ground pool at fraction of cost

All you can do is to quiz the Camara but you should *not* accept anyone who has* vested *interest in sale to do it for you, you need a true independent


----------



## suejw

Thanks canoeman,I will look into it,I see what you mean about really needing a pool but we would like to rent the property especially in the warmer months so think it would be imperative to have one but will take on board all your suggestions.


----------



## canoeman

If you intend to rent please don't forget that to be legal you require a* AL Licence* and also need to file a tax return, Portuguese Government has stated this year that they will be checking that this requirement is enforced.

The conditions are more common sense than anything, there's no cost to AL Licence, application is straightforward, no real need to employ some of firms advertising but certain requirements do have a cost like a Certificate of Electrical Safety, Gas, the need for a Complaints Book (20€)


----------

